# Ottawa warns Iranian embassy over alleged recruitment



## old medic (12 Jul 2012)

‘Don’t interfere’: Ottawa warns Iranian embassy over alleged recruitment of expats in Canada
Kathryn Blaze Carlson 
11 July 2012
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/07/11/dont-interfere-ottawa-warns-embassy-after-accusations-iran-is-recruiting-expats-in-canada/


> Canada’s Foreign Affairs department issued a warning Tuesday to Iranian diplomats who are allegedly using their Ottawa embassy to recruit Iranian-Canadians to serve the Islamic Republic’s interests.
> 
> “Iranian-Canadians have rejected the oppressive Iranian regime and have chosen to come to Canada to build better lives,” a spokesperson for Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird said in a statement to the National Post. “The Iranian Embassy should not interfere in their choices. Canadian security organizations will act to prevent threats and intimidation of Canadians.”
> 
> ...


Continues at link.


----------



## old medic (13 Jul 2012)

Canada keeping close eye on Iranian embassy recruitment allegations: John Baird
Kathryn Blaze Carlson
13 July 2012



> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird said on Friday his department is keeping a close eye on the Iranian embassy amid reports Iran is using its mission to recruit Iranian-Canadians to serve Tehran.
> 
> Speaking out for the first time since news emerged of an alleged mobilization scheme outlined by Iran’s cultural counselor in a Farsi-language interview, Mr. Baird said his department will “watch very closely” and that Ottawa takes the counselor’s statements “tremendously seriously.”
> 
> ...


----------

